# Help with this type



## EmannAquarium (7 Jan 2019)

Hello,

can you please confirm this type of algae...close shot is on one of the anubias...also I have this on varios parts of the 3d background and the two pieces of wood.

The tank is 240L, CO2 pressurised 2 hours on before lights, standard Juwel LED lighting on controller for 6 hours and using macro and micro ferts from aquarium plant food.

How should one control this please...the one on the 3d background goes away quite rapidly when I spray easylife easycarbo during the weekly water changes (approx 30%)...same for the algae growing on the wood...tried on one petal of the anubia and this petal melted away.

AF1QipOOPzRCrt2yFBfy-1dlED0tThMERyUOKSnvCwGk.html

Thanks to all.


----------



## EmannAquarium (7 Jan 2019)

Correct link of photo please:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/TMFoGxcHFaG3HXCU6


----------



## Konsa (7 Jan 2019)

Hi
Have a look here:
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm
Regards Konsa


----------



## EmannAquarium (7 Jan 2019)

Tks Konsa...so presumably it is BBA and first thing is to increase CO2 or dose with easycarb...with easy carb I am wary of melting the plants...so will try increasing more CO2 flow as a start.


----------



## Konsa (7 Jan 2019)

Hi
It is very common for algae to be CO2 or flow related so will be wise to look into that.May be good to clean filters too.
Do U see it in patches or just on leaves edges.The fuzz one and staghorn look similar when not fully established too.
I get fuzz one when have organics build up and bits settle on leaves.Or when my tank is overstocked  like it is now.
U can use Easycarbo at recommended dose or x2 without that affecting your plants.I have used it like that with no issues.
Regards Konsa


----------



## dw1305 (7 Jan 2019)

Hi all, 





EmannAquarium said:


> Tks Konsa...so presumably it is BBA


Looks like BBA & Stagshorn. We don't know what causes them, but we have a <"few threads that suggest that more oxygen or lower organic load may causes their decline">. 

If you don't mind snails? Red Ramshorn snails <"will reduce it over time">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Siege (7 Jan 2019)

Yes, like others have said improve maintenance regime. Large water changes and good clean of hardscape etc. Cut of leaves with it on.

Is your co2 drop checker lime green at the start of lighting period. On tha size tank I’d put co2 on 4 hours before lights to get that nice light green colour.


----------



## EmannAquarium (8 Jan 2019)

Thanks to all.

I use the cleaning regime following aquatic plant food method once every week with a 30% water change.  

CO2 goes on two hours before lights and with a pH pen I manage to get a 2 point drop.  Spraying directly easycarbo on 3d background does the job but when i tried this on the anubia the petal melted away...so if I dose easycarbo in the water would this not affect badly all plants?  fo how long can i use easycarb without damaging plants and shall I go for double the dose immediately? 
Also should I get CO2 only earlier even if i get the required drop on the pen.  The tank is not overstocked at the moment so I would leave that out.

Thanks for help.


----------



## Konsa (8 Jan 2019)

Hi
First thing to change is volume of water U changing.The general rule for CO2 injected tank(wich is not set in stone btw) is 50% as a minimum.This way U will remove more organics and in your case more algae spores too.Not only fish polute water.Not healthy plants do too.
The Easycarbo dosage for in tank is 1ml for 50l of water with low plant mass.With high plant mass the dose is 1 ml for 25l of water.That can be doubled or tripled when U fighting algae(Lately there is various opinions  about those products being harmful for livestock so someone may just take my head now for recommending overdosing)
I personaly have been dosing up to 5x the high  plant dosage in past (2008)with no ill effect on cherries and pseudomugil furcata.
I wont spray plants out of water with it without first dilution.Best results U get when U stop all filters and pumps and spot dose your daily dose using pipette or syringe under water in most affected areas and leave it for few minutes like that.
Regards Konsa


----------



## Edvet (8 Jan 2019)

EmannAquarium said:


> I manage to get a 2 point drop


From what to what?


----------



## EmannAquarium (9 Jan 2019)

from 7.7 to 6.7 as an average...sorry I meant 1pH point (not 2 as in previous thread!)..is this ok please?


----------



## Edvet (9 Jan 2019)

1 point drop is good, could you do a pH profile ( measurments every hour from before CO2 on till lights out)


----------



## EmannAquarium (21 Jan 2019)

Hello again,

I have finally managed to do the pH profile as follows with a pH pen:

15:00 7.8 (CO2 on)
1600 7.3
1700 7.0 (Lights on)
1800 7.0
1900 6.9
2000 7.0
2100 7.0
2200 7.0 (CO2 off) 
2300 7.0 (Lights off)

From another thread here I have also inserted a pothos plant with the stems in the water and leaves outside over the weekend.  I am dosing 8mL easycarbo every day for about a week now, and during the 65% water change of this weekend trimmed a lot of the leaves that had bba on them.

Look forward to any other assistance.

Regards to all.


----------

